# Romex wires from blue plastic j/boxes



## referman (Dec 21, 2010)

I am in the process of building my new home and I am doing all plumbing and electrical throughout. I have been doing commercial refrigeration for 20 years so I am familiar with running wire. 

But, I need some advice on nec concerning "how many romex wires can come out from those blue plastic hammer in junction boxes from 1 hole"? The wholesaler said just use 1 wire per hole, but it would be a cleaner install if multiple wires can be grouped. 

Thanks in advance... :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Troll???


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Troll???


Exactly.. :no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## referman (Dec 21, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Troll???


 Just seeking advice...... not trolling. Lighten up buddy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

referman said:


> I am in the process of building my new home and I am doing all plumbing and electrical throughout. I have been doing commercial refrigeration for 20 years so I am familiar with running wire.
> 
> But, I need some advice on nec concerning "how many romex wires can come out from those blue plastic hammer in junction boxes from 1 hole"? The wholesaler said just use 1 wire per hole, but it would be a cleaner install if multiple wires can be grouped.
> 
> Thanks in advance... :thumbsup:


Mikrodalga fırın devre kravat. Soba devre 240 volt olduğunu. Yani ne mikrodalga düzgün çalışması gerekir. Eminim, sosisli değil mikrodalga fırında pişirmek için çok zaman alıyor. Ev geliştirme uzmanların yerel ev dpeot ya da Lowes konuşun. Onlar nasıl bunu yapmak ve tüm projenin tamamlanması için gerekli malzemeleri ile size açıklayabilir.

Sorun çözüldü, sonraki soruya lütfen:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Mikrodalga fırın devre kravat. Soba devre 240 volt olduğunu. Yani ne mikrodalga düzgün çalışması gerekir. Eminim, sosisli değil mikrodalga fırında pişirmek için çok zaman alıyor. Ev geliştirme uzmanların yerel ev dpeot ya da Lowes konuşun. Onlar nasıl bunu yapmak ve tüm projenin tamamlanması için gerekli malzemeleri ile size açıklayabilir.
> 
> Sorun çözüldü, sonraki soruya lütfen:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## referman (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope you guys need some air conditioning work done soon..... call me. I'll take care of ya.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

referman said:


> I hope you guys need some air conditioning work done soon..... call me. I'll take care of ya.



No thanks. I'll just join some HVAC forum and ask for free advice.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No thanks. I'll just join some HVAC forum and ask for free advice.


 I did that they told me to try plumbing:blink:


----------



## referman (Dec 21, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No thanks. I'll just join some HVAC forum and ask for free advice.


 Alright....This got me to laugh.

I see your point...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. As *clearly* stated in the sign up page, the Admin & Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

